

Linux Kernel Interactive Diagram - bhavin
http://www.makelinux.net/kernel_map

======
scrrr
IMO more convenient version:
[http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/5/5b/Linux_ker...](http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/5/5b/Linux_kernel_map.png)

~~~
bhavin
but non-interactive.

~~~
scott_s
The interactivity was only getting in the way for me. And if the file was in a
vector format, such as pdf, I could navigate in all the same ways using
Preview (or another pdf reader).

~~~
jallmann
But the interactivity is really cool -- not only can you pan/zoom, you can
click on any function, and it'll take you to the exact file(s) and line where
the function is implemented.

I wouldn't want to do that in a PDF reader.

------
abp
You can pan and zoom with the mouse, too. The controls at the top right made
me think i can't do that, at first.

